# Can't get Social Security Card because DHS name, dont match Green Card name



## Enyah (Sep 9, 2013)

I couldnt get my Social Security card because the name in the Department of Homeland Security's files didn't match the name on the Green Card.
The DHS has my name before marriage and the name on my Green Card is my name after marriage.
I called the DHS but I cant have nobody on. 
How can I make DHS change the name in my files. Is there an email address? On their site there is a list of email addresses but I dont know which one to use. 
Did anyone has the same issue? How did you fix it?
Help!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Did you get married before or after you moved to the US - K1 or CR1?


----------



## Enyah (Sep 9, 2013)

twostep said:


> Did you get married before or after you moved to the US - K1 or CR1?


I got married after I moved to the US on a K-1.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Enyah said:


> I got married after I moved to the US on a K-1.


Have you contacted the closest Homeland Security field office about updating your name?


----------



## Enyah (Sep 9, 2013)

twostep said:


> Have you contacted the closest Homeland Security field office about updating your name?


I called the number I found online but I couldnt have someone on to talk to. Thats why I wanted another altern1tive to get things done.


----------



## daygl0 (Aug 12, 2015)

That seems bizarre since USCIS is a part of DHS. You could try making an appointment with USCIS: Your Guide to InfoPass | USCIS they might be able to help you sort it out.


----------



## ForeignBody (Oct 20, 2011)

Enyah said:


> I couldnt get my Social Security card because the name in the Department of Homeland Security's files didn't match the name on the Green Card.
> The DHS has my name before marriage and the name on my Green Card is my name after marriage.
> I called the DHS but I cant have nobody on.
> How can I make DHS change the name in my files. Is there an email address? On their site there is a list of email addresses but I dont know which one to use.
> ...


Did you show the Social Security people your marriage certificate? If so, what did they say?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Enyah said:


> I called the number I found online but I couldnt have someone on to talk to. Thats why I wanted another altern1tive to get things done.


I just called three locations on the web site and had no problem; it took a bit of patience. You may want to try it again or make an appointment.

Taking your complete documentation package to the local SS office would be my second option.


----------



## Enyah (Sep 9, 2013)

ForeignBody said:


> Did you show the Social Security people your marriage certificate? If so, what did they say?


I did. The lady wanted to do it anyway but the system they use wouldnt go through because of the fact that the names didnt match.


----------



## Enyah (Sep 9, 2013)

daygl0 said:


> That seems bizarre since USCIS is a part of DHS. You could try making an appointment with USCIS: Your Guide to InfoPass | USCIS they might be able to help you sort it out.


That is why I was confused. I thought they would update it. I will try and ask them. Thank you.


----------



## Enyah (Sep 9, 2013)

twostep said:


> I just called three locations on the web site and had no problem; it took a bit of patience. You may want to try it again or make an appointment.
> 
> Taking your complete documentation package to the local SS office would be my second option.


Thank you I am about to call again.


----------



## Enyah (Sep 9, 2013)

twostep said:


> I just called three locations on the web site and had no problem; it took a bit of patience. You may want to try it again or make an appointment.
> 
> Taking your complete documentation package to the local SS office would be my second option.


So I called again and the DHS transfered my call to the USCIS. On the automatic menu there was no options that was linked to my problem so I chose to type 3 for the change of address. 
The operator told me that to change my name I will have to send a form I-90 and pay 450$. Just to cha,ge my name. I have already paid a lot in the process of having the green card so I wont pay another 450$ when I know I have put my married name on my papers. That is why on my green card it is my married name. 
So I dont know if he understood that the change had to be made in the DHS files because I dont see why I would have to fill up a I-90.


----------



## daygl0 (Aug 12, 2015)

This is why I suggested you book an appointment with USCIS: https://infopass.uscis.gov/

You may be able get them to process it under an error, which is also I-90, option 2d.


----------

